# Construcción de scroll en mouse



## mmahechat (Oct 1, 2007)

Hola a todos, la verdad no se mucho de electrónica, mi profesión es realizar video y editarlos en pc, por lo que se me ocurrió que seria muy util poder construir un dispositivo (mouse o teclado) con el cual pudiera controlar algunas funciones del programa de edición, por ejemplo se me ocurre un potenciometro que me permita hacer scroll.

Como les cuento no se mucho del tema y me gustaría me ayudaran y me dijeran que tan posible es hacer este dispositivo, muchas gracias
Manuel


----------



## ciri (Oct 1, 2007)

Si es posible, pero a que te referís con "hacer scroll. ".


----------



## mmahechat (Oct 2, 2007)

Me refiero a la acción que se hace sobre el control de una ventana para moverse sea vertical u horizontalmente cuando no podemos ver todo el contenido, no estoy seguro de haber utilizado el termino correcto pero en resumen es desplazarse por una ventana, me alegra saber que se puede hacer, que tan complejo es?

Amigos he estado leyendo un poco acerca de los puertos del pc y la verdad lo encuentro un poco complejo, me gustaría saber como podría hacer éste teclado alternativo que contenga elementos físicos que pueda vincular a funciones especificas a un programa de edición de video, por ejemplo un botón para cada ventana del programa, espero sus comentarios.

manuel


----------

